# Yippeee!!!!



## SimplyE (Aug 16, 2009)

I kicked a$$ this weekend at my first festival! 7x my high-rent booth fee, tons of contacts.  The local newspaper wants to do an article, and several boutiques want my stuff, as well as possibly a health-food store!  I had such a great time.  It rained yesterday morning, but cleared off about noon.  The balloons were amazing, and it was a resounding success!  Thank you all for the encouragement and telling me to go for it!  You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## AK_Homesteader (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so glad you did so well!  Your display looks very inviting and professional - I love it!  Great job!!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 16, 2009)

very nice! Congrats!! The tables look beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations , your set up looks fantastic .


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 17, 2009)

Everything looks just super.  I can tell the cash register is just like mine as well.  Great job!

Bruce


----------



## topcat (Aug 17, 2009)

That is awesome and so well deserved - congratulations!  Your displays are wonderful and very professional.  Oh, I am thrilled for you  

Tanya


----------



## nickjuly (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats!! Your set up looks great.


----------



## SimplyE (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks all!  I defintely learned a lot and had a great time!

Bruce~the cash register was a huge help!  The only problem I had was if I left it on, it turned off and I could not get it back unless I took the batteries out.  It could be a safety that I did not read about.  You have that problem???


----------



## LJA (Aug 17, 2009)

She's totally my new hero.  I'm so proud of you, E.  YOU DID IT!!!!


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 17, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Bruce~the cash register was a huge help!  The only problem I had was if I left it on, it turned off and I could not get it back unless I took the batteries out.  It could be a safety that I did not read about.  You have that problem???



There is a super easy fix to that, it threw me for a loop as well.  Just press the yellow "C" button and hold for 2 seconds.  Then it is back on.

Bruce


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 17, 2009)

YAHOO! CONGRATS! I'm so excited and happy for you! Your setup looked great!


----------



## heartsong (Aug 17, 2009)

*x*

WAY TO GO!!!

what an awesome start!

i'm so happy for you-all that hard work is paying off!

congradulations and wishing you nothing but onward and upward!


----------



## SimplyE (Aug 17, 2009)

You guys all are to thank!  There is no way I could have done it without your help, ideas, and experiences!  

I am really excited to now get my goods in the local businesses and on to my next fair!

I encourage everyone to do this because you learn so incredibly much, especially for the area that you live in.  It was so rewarding talking to people and being so passionate about soap.  Very great experience!

Thanks! 
Athena


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 17, 2009)

YOU ROCK!  What great news!  You have a BEAUTIFUL setup.  Can I ask where you got your cash register?


----------



## SimplyE (Aug 18, 2009)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> YOU ROCK!  What great news!  You have a BEAUTIFUL setup.  Can I ask where you got your cash register?



Thanks!  It was so fun!

The cash register suggestion was thanks to Bruce and helped immensely.  It is portable and runs on batteries.  Very light weight too.  As noted, I had a problem with it going to "sleep" on me, but Bruce just clued me in as noted above.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001DCC2U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Deb (Aug 24, 2009)

Your stall looks amazing, and congratulations on the stores who want to carry your stuff!


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 26, 2009)

i'm so happy for you! you deserve this and more..... 8)


----------

